# What ya'll makin' for The Superbowl?



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm smokin' some wings on the grill,makin' honey BBQ for the Women and Children and for me and the boys some Carribean Jerk and an "experimental" sauce that will be hotter than a Mississippi Whorehouse in the middle of July!!!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Ordering pizza, I have some girls that I asked to bring some stuff. We will see what kinda delicious food ends up on my kitchen counter.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Considering this time last year I was sitting at home with tubes coming out of my stomach and had the appetite of a titmouse, methinks we will be making wings and having some fun this year.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

doing an unusual meal. Series of small, fancy plates. Caviar, seared scallops, brie, mushroom tart, etc... With some chicken tenders at the end, just to be safe


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Roman noodles and crackers. 


Stacey


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Not. Going to a party with food and cigars included. Hope it's good.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mikey202 said:


> and an "experimental" sauce that will be hotter than a Mississippi Whorehouse in the middle of July!!!


I've actually _been_ in a Mississippi Whorehouse in the middle of July......... surprisingly, it wasn't that hot......

Just thought you should know


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Making Choucroute for about 10 people with a lot Alcatian wine and beer. A friend may do a cheese fondue as well. Going to be a fest!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Not going to eat much at all...but going to smoke some fine cigars to make up for that.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm making my almost famous guacamole. I get the same request to make it every year.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Gonna make some chicken skewers with a spicy peanut sauce and bring them to my B&M to watch the game, drink beer and smoke my ass off.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

Finally decided after much debate to go simple this year. Big cowboy ribeyes with a bourbon marinade on the grill for dinner and clams casino for the pre-game hijinks. For snacking there will be the mandatory chips with onion dip and eggrolls from the Chinese take-out. 
I can't wait!
Couldn't get monday off from work, so beverage consumption will be limited this year. 
I'm planning to make up for that with a ridiculous amount of fine cigars.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

BBQ wings for the kids and fire wings for my wife and I. A bottle or more of red and some Jim Beam black. Did I mention a warm-up smoke?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Steve said:


>


MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

ok.. the menu is set!! We will be having Roethlisburgers,3 types of wings,shrimp,potato skins,pizza,chips and dip,bourbon and coke,beer. This is going to be a good party.For those who dont know, a Roethlisburger consists of a hamburger with sausage,fried egg,cheese and fries on it!!!Sounds like an instant heart attack to me, but my buddy wants to make em.Go STEELERS!!!!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

My wife makes a giant platter of nachos every year.
All the trimmings and sides, including fresh guacamole.
Simply the best.
It has become a sort of Super Bowl tradition at our house over the last dozen years or so. 
For the 2nd half, I think I'll debut that Monte 2 from 04 that JoeD so generously sent me.
It should be a great Sunday.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Steve said:


>


What is that - road kill - BBQ - Where's Uncle Jed!:r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Wings and chili...although I must say Roethlisburgers sound yummy...but the winner for me so far is the Choucroute with Alsatian beer.....DROOL!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

48 grande sugar free vanilla Nonfat, no foam, 180 degree with whip and extra caramel sauce Caramel Macchiatos, 61 Mochas, 13 Vanilla Bean Frappucino blended cremes, and with any luck no freaking breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

t'kay said:


> 48 grande sugar free vanilla Nonfat, no foam, 180 degree with whip and extra caramel sauce Caramel Macchiatos, 61 Mochas, 13 Vanilla Bean Frappucino blended cremes, and with any luck no freaking breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

t'kay said:


> 48 grande sugar free vanilla Nonfat, no foam, 180 degree with whip and extra caramel sauce Caramel Macchiatos, 61 Mochas, 13 Vanilla Bean Frappucino blended cremes, and with any luck no freaking breakfast sandwiches.


Well there is one good thing about Starbucks: You can always shoot up heroin in the bathroom.......unlike McDonalds.

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Steve said:


>


Two questions:

Are you Korean? and is that the neighbor's Labrador Retriever?

ATL


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well there is one good thing about Starbucks: You can always shoot up heroin in the bathroom.......unlike McDonalds.
> 
> ATL


Actually they got mad at me for shooting up on my break, I've taken to spiking certain customers drinks with Bailey's


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Are you Korean? and is that the neighbor's Labrador Retriever?
> 
> ATL


I wish I had that pig at my party..ya'll just don't know


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Me thinks we will be ordering Pizzas, too lazy to cook.

A local place has a pizza called the "Code Blue", it has meat, meat, and extra meat....but man is it good with the wings and beer.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Actually they got mad at me for shooting up on my break, I've taken to spiking certain customers drinks with Bailey's


Bailey's? Which Starbucks is that? Yeah, that sucks you have to work today. Hopefully there is a TV in there. Tell them you either get the day off or you will wear a Bush/Cheney button every day to work!

That'll fix'em!:w

ATL


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> I wish I had that pig at my party..ya'll just don't know


Ahh, Gastronomical satisfaction!!! Polished off with a bottle of 12 yr. old single malt, and a Opus X Perfection. Now all that's left is to clean-up...tomorrow!

Sometime there's a NE Florida get together, maybe...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Beer (Magic Hat #9)
Home made fajitas
Hotdogs
Brownies


----------

